# Teufel Columa 700 R - Beratung



## Kain_LaVey (8. März 2009)

Hi,

ich will mir eine neue Anlage für meinen PC zulegen. Bisher habe ich das Concept e magnum power edition. 

Nun will ich in eine höhere Preisklasse aufsteigen und überlege mir, dass neue Columa 700 R zuzulegen: Heimkino: Columa 700 R 5.1-System mit integriertem Receiver Lautsprecher Teufel

Was meint ihr? Bringt es die Anlage? Hat evt. jemand selbst die schon zu Hause?


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2009)

Solange du eine sehr gute Soundkarte hast bringt es schon ne ganze menge.
Was hast du für ne Soundkarte?


----------



## Kain_LaVey (8. März 2009)

Creative  X-Fi Fatal1Ty Xtreme Gamer, die würde ich mal als gut bezeichnen, oder?


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. März 2009)

Das die Nalgae gut klingen dürfte, is bei Teufel ja nix neues. Aber ich würde  mir ein Laustsprechersys holen, und es mit einem dediziertem Receiver betreiben. Diese Komplettlösungen gefallen mir pers. überhaupt nicht, es bseitzt ja auch wenig eingänge.
Das z.B. Heimkino-Set Theater 2: Viel Klang für wenig Geld von Lautsprecher Teufel mit nem gescheiten Denon oder Onkyo Receiver kombiniert wäre ne idee...


----------



## Kain_LaVey (8. März 2009)

ALso ich steh mehr auf diese schlanken boxen als auf so "kisten". Und außer PC wird "vorerste" nix angeschlossen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2009)

Ne X-Fi als gut zu bezeichnen gehört verboten  (ausser es ist ne Auzentech)!
Wenn solltest du dir erstmal ne gute Soundkarte kaufen (zB ASUS Xonar). Devil96 hat da nen schönes Review geschrieben.


----------



## Kain_LaVey (8. März 2009)

ja sry, bin nicht so der pro ;P

Aber wenn ich über 1000 euro für ne anlage ausgebe sind auch noch 200 euro für ne soundkarte drin


----------



## Overlocked (8. März 2009)

Gut, dann schau dir das mal an: LINK Die Auzentech dürfte das System halbwegs gut befeuern. Ist eigentlich die beste Soundkarte die es für den Ottonormalverbraucher zu haben gibt.


----------



## Kain_LaVey (8. März 2009)

cool  thx (hab für soundkarte noch nen andern trhead aufgemacht)

btt:

Hat schon jemand testberichte zu der Anlage gesehn? (hab bis jetzt keine gefunden)


----------



## Overlocked (8. März 2009)

Das dauert. Aber ich kann dir sagen, dass die Nummer gut ist. In dem Preissegment gibts von Teufel keinen Schrott


----------



## Kain_LaVey (8. März 2009)

hehe^^  ok

dann bestell ich einfach mal. Kann ja noch zurückschicken wenns nicht gefällt^^

Teufel sind ja da sehr kulant.

Mein concept e war mal defekt (knacksen im subwoofer). Da ham dir mir sofort nen neuen zugesendet und den alten musste ich erst wegschicken als der neue da war. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich heutzutage


----------



## Overlocked (8. März 2009)

Nein, das ist es nicht. Du hast eine Hörzeit bei deinem System von 8 Wochen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ne X-Fi als gut zu bezeichnen gehört verboten  (ausser es ist ne Auzentech)!
> Wenn solltest du dir erstmal ne gute Soundkarte kaufen (zB ASUS Xonar). Devil96 hat da nen schönes Review geschrieben.



Vielleicht möchtest du mich mal bitte aufklären, wo genau eine Xonar besser als eine X-Fi ist? 

Für mich sieht das in der c`t 2009, Heft eher danach aus, als ob die X-Fi Titanium bessere Werte als eine total überteuerte Xonar HDAV 1.3 hat:


----------



## Overlocked (8. März 2009)

Hier gehts nicht um technische Daten, sondern um die reine Qualität. Da ist eine Creative einfach mist.


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Was für ein Qualität denn bitte? Der Rauschabstand der X-Fi Titanium ist klar besser als der der Xonar HDAV 1.3, ergo hat die erstere die bessere Dynamik. Wer richtige Soundqualität will benutzt eh einen AV-Receiver, denn aktuelle Soundkarten, auch die so hochgelobten Xonar/Prodigy sind analog nicht einmal dazu in der Lage mehr als 16bit darzustellen


----------



## Overlocked (8. März 2009)

Bitte. Es geht hier darum wie das ganze angeschlossen klingt. Schau dir am besten mal den Rauschabstand von der Xonar STX an, da kann keine Creative mithalten!


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Die Xonar STX kann nur Stereo analog ausgeben, somit fällt ein Vergleich flach. Der Sound einer X-Fi Titanium digital an einem guten Onkyo AV-Receiver angeschlossen ist im PC-Bereich für Spieler nicht zu toppen. Das emulierte EAX 5 der Xonars kannst du getrost in die Tonne treten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: c`t 2009 Heft 3


----------



## Kain_LaVey (8. März 2009)

Hab ja jetzt ne Auzen X-FI™ Prelude bestellt. Ich denke da gibt es nix gegen einzuwenden oder? Brauch ich zusätzlich noch nen Reciver oder wie?^^


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Die Prelude ist schon gut, wenn dir die Soundqualität ausreicht brauchst du keinen AV-Receiver. Mir jedoch hat die Qualität nicht mehr ausgereicht


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die Xonar STX kann nur Stereo analog ausgeben, somit fällt ein Vergleich flach. Der Sound einer X-Fi Titanium digital an einem guten Onkyo AV-Receiver angeschlossen ist im PC-Bereich für Spieler nicht zu toppen. Das emulierte EAX 5 der Xonars kannst du getrost in die Tonne treten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hilfe.... das sind technische Daten, jeder Hersteller stellt sich im besseren licht da, so ist der markt einfach. Aber Overlocked hat recht: qualitativ ist das creative-zeug einfach bescheiden. Die Klänge der ASUS Karten sind einfach realistischer sowie dynamischer. 
,,in die tonne treten".... Du bist ein super objektiver, man merkts. Meine Xonar DX klingt an meiner Anlage (ohne hochwertigen receiver) mit m Motiv 6 einfach nur geil. Und glaub mir: Creative hat auf lange sicht keine chance, zudem ist der ihr einziges argument EAX.


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Wenn du mal das emulierte EAX 5 einer Xonar mit dem einer X-Fi verglichen hast, dann wirst du auch merken, dass der Begriff in die Tonne treten zwar etwas heftig, jedoch die richtige Umschreibung ist. Eine Xonar klingt in EAX-Spielen einfach nur bescheiden. Wie du siehst geht man immer nur Kompromisse ein, es sei denn man macht es so wie ich


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. März 2009)

Schonwieder dieses leidige Thema? Ich habe beides, ne Prelude und ne Xonar, und es ist abhänging vom Spiel, wie gut EAX emuliert wird. Und ich dachte wir wären uns einig, dass ein Reciever nicht unbedingt eine bessere Soundqualität hat als eine Prelude.


----------



## Overlocked (8. März 2009)

Aber echt^^ Mir ist es eigentlich so egal, ob ich jetzt echtes EAX oder nur ein emuliertes EAX habe.

Kann bloody nur zustimmen. Die Themen hatten wir hier schon vor Ewigkeiten diskutiert...


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Und ich dachte wir wären uns einig, dass ein Reciever nicht unbedingt eine bessere Soundqualität hat als eine Prelude.



Sorry, aber darauf hatte ich mich mit dir  nicht geeinigt, du kannst ja notfalls noch einmal in den Thread schauen 




Overlocked schrieb:


> Aber echt^^ Mir ist es eigentlich so egal, ob ich jetzt echtes EAX oder nur ein emuliertes EAX habe.



Mir nicht, da man den Unterschied deutlich hören kann, zumindest wenn man mehr als nur Stereo hat


----------



## Overlocked (8. März 2009)

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, in Spielen, wie die Effekte wirken, Hauptsache gut


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Nur müssen die Effekte dafür erst einmal da sein, ohne richtiges EAX 5 gibt es in Spielen wie Battlefield 2 keine 128 Hardwarestimmen gleichzeitig 

Ich hoffe man kann hieran die Unterschiede ein wenig erkennen:

http://www.soundblaster.com/technology/welcome.asp?j1=sbxfi&j2=xfi_demo


----------



## Overlocked (8. März 2009)

Die Xonars können doch EAX 5 emulieren, das gehts auch zur Sache^^


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Ließ dir bitte den Abschnitt der c`t noch einmal genau durch:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/45642-teufel-columa-700-r-beratung-2.html#post629835


----------



## Overlocked (8. März 2009)

Ja und? Mir würde auch EAX 2 reichen^^


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Sag doch einfach dir ist die Xonar einfach sympathischer als die X-Fi


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. März 2009)

Immer dieses rumgeheule wegen EAX. Die einen Reviews fallen für die X-Fi aus, die anderen für die Xonar. Es gibt viele gute und fachlich korrekte Reviews, die auch bestätigen, dass die Emulation gut ist. Das sind alles subjektive Eindrücke. Die Qualität der Emulation hängt wirklich vom Spiel ab und wird mit jedem neuem Treiber besser. Ich habe ne Karte mit X-Fi Chip und eine Xonar und kann dies auch bestätigen. Fakt ist, dass CL für die Xonar nur echtes EAX bis 2 freigegeben hat. Wie die Emulation genau funktioniert, weis sorecht eh keiner. Es ist aber eine Lösung, die nicht auf der Karte basiert, sondern auf dem Treiber und smot ist die Lösung sogar legal. Ist ja auch kein echtes EAX, sondern nur emulation selbiger effekte. Da liegt auch der Unterschied. Auf diesem Fakt beruht auch die Aussage der CT, denn offiziel ist EAX nur bis 2 erlaubt.


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach dir ist die Xonar einfach sympathischer als die X-Fi


*Fanboyalarm!*(oder Dr. Cox!?)


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> *Fanboyalarm!*(oder Dr. Cox!?)



Was ich hier geschrieben habe sind schlicht und ergreifend Tatsachen, die von PCGH, c`t und Computerbase so bestätigt werden. Nur weil du damit nicht klar kommst, dass die von dir so hochgelobte Xonar doch nicht ganz so gut in Spielen ist, musst du dich nicht gleich auf ein derart niedriges Niveau begeben und mich beleidigen. Andernfalls ist für mich jedwede Diskussion mit dir beendet. Du willst ja sicherlich auch nicht dass ich dich beleidige, oder? Also lass deine Beleidigungen in Zukunft lieber sein und versuche lieber mal wie ein vernünftiger, erwachsener Mensch zu diskutieren, denn wir sind hier nicht auf dem Schulhof, sondern in einem Forum


----------



## Overlocked (9. März 2009)

Das ist ja auch nichts neues, dass die Xonar in Spielen nicht so gut dasteht^^


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Dafür ist die Xonar eben in Musik etwas besser. Wie bereits erwähnt, man geht halt leider immer Kompromisse mit der Xonar oder der X-Fi ein. Das Beste ist wohl, wenn man keinen AV-Receiver will/hat, dass man einen Spiele-PC mit einer X-Fi und einen Multimedia-PC mit einer Xonar hat 

Ich finde es leider nur immer wieder etwas traurig, dass man mit einigen Leuten hier im Forum offenbar nicht vernünftig diskutieren kann 

PS: Ich denke jedoch mal, dass du den Smiley hier richtig gedeutet und als Spaß aufgefasst hast, wie er ja auch gemeint war:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/45642-teufel-columa-700-r-beratung-3.html#post630147


----------



## Overlocked (9. März 2009)

Ja- versteckte Ironie^^ Naja, das Thema hätten wir zum- 4 Mal Ist jetzt kein Grund bei den Receivern weiter zu machen


----------



## exa (9. März 2009)

dr cox, warum war diese disskusion jetz nötig???

steht im ersten post, das die anlage nur für spiele da ist??? es ging um allgemeinen sound am pc, was nicht nur spiele beinhaltet, sondern eben auch musik und filme... sogesehen ist eine xonar die bessere wahl, da creative mit absicht den sound unnatürlich wiedergibt, um bessere "wow" ergebnisse in spielen zu erhalten...

creative ist nun mal zockerware... sie klingen in spielen unerreicht (wenn man die effekte mag), aber allgemein gesehen nicht das nonplusultra...


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

exa schrieb:


> steht im ersten post, das die anlage nur für spiele da ist??? es ging um allgemeinen sound am pc, was nicht nur spiele beinhaltet, sondern eben auch musik und filme... sogesehen ist eine xonar die bessere wahl, da creative mit absicht den sound unnatürlich wiedergibt, um bessere "wow" ergebnisse in spielen zu erhalten...



Wer sagt dir denn was "natürlich" und was nicht "natürlich" ist? 

Übrigens wurde die X-Fi nicht nur für Spiele sonder auch Filme entwickelt, siehe THX-Logo.


----------



## exa (9. März 2009)

tests zb

das was am ehesten ans optimum ran kommt ist die auzentech prelude...

sound der xonar, features von creative...


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Kannst du bitte mal welche verlinken?

Ich habe nur Tests die der Xonar eine etwas besser Musikwiedergabe, aber dafür schlechtere Soundwiedergabe in Spielen und eine gleich gute Soundwiedergabe in DVDs gegenüber einer X-Fi bescheinigen.



> *Probegehört*
> 
> Ein rein klanglicher Vergleich zwischen den beiden Testkandidaten offenbart erwartungsgemäß wenige Unterschiede. Ob gerade Creatives X-Fi oder Asus' Xonar D2 die wiedergebende Soundkarte ist, ist auch bei einem Wechsel mitten im Musiktitel oder während der DVD-Wiedergabe kaum auszumachen. Lediglich im Bassfundament könnte man Nuancen erahnen, die ein ums andere Mal die Asus-Soundkarte von dem Creative-Gegenstück unterscheiden: Der Bass wirkt bei der Xonar D2 nämlich – selten – etwas konturierter und präziser. Ein wirklicher Unterschied ergibt sich beim Musikhören oder der DVD-Wiedergabe aus diesem Eindruck aber nicht. Womöglich liegen die Klangunterschiede auch außerhalb des Reproduktionsvermögens der verwendeten Testlautsprechersysteme.
> Etwas anders gestaltet sich das Hörvergnügen bei Zuhilfenahme entsprechender Features in Computerspielen mit Mehrkanalton. Der Unterschied zwischen EAX Advanced HD 5.0 und der für Nicht-Creative-Soundkarten lediglich freigegebenen EAX-Version 2.0 ist deutlich: Detailreichtum, Ortungsvermögen und Klangqualität wirken in der neuesten Version beispielsweise in Battlefield 2 glaubwürdiger und machen schlicht mehr Spaß. Etwaige Equalizer wie beispielsweise jene, die durch die DSP-Modi „Musik“, „Filme“ oder „Spiele“ aktiviert werden, können das Spielevergnügen zwar durch hochgerechnete Surroundeffekte verbessern, der Rückstand zur X-Fi ist so aber nicht aufzuholen.
> *Für Spielernaturen ist die Asus Xonar D2 also eher nicht zu empfehlen, in den weiteren Disziplinen schlägt sie sich aber so gut wie Creatives X-Fi auch.*



Quelle: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/.../test_asus_xonar_d2/5/#abschnitt_probegehoert


----------



## Overlocked (9. März 2009)

IST JA GUT! JA DIE XONAR IST SCHLECHTER IN SPIELEN, ABER BITTE NICHT MEHR

Ja, du kannst uns das glauben. Die Prelude ist die mit am Abstand beste Soundkarte.


----------



## exa (9. März 2009)

joa also verlinken wird schwer, hab ich sowohl aus der pcgh, als auch aus der hwluxx printed...


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. März 2009)

*** Xonar DX sound card - The Tech Report - Page 6[/url]

bin grad zu faul noch mehr zu suchen

*schnell PC ins neue Lian Li  sammt kompletter TR Kühlung einbau*


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

exa schrieb:


> joa also verlinken wird schwer, hab ich sowohl aus der pcgh, als auch aus der hwluxx printed...



Ich habe seit 2003 jede PCGH bei mir zu Hause im Keller liegen. Du brauchst mir nur die Ausgabe und die Seite zu nennen, dann schaue ich nach 


*@BloodySuicide: *Danke für den Test, der bescheinigt beim "Detailed RMAA results - Loopback" der X-Fi einen lineareren Frequenzgang als der Xonar. Wobei ich mich allerdings frage ob die Abit-Lautsprecher als Test-Equipment für die subjektive Soundqualiät ausreichen...


----------



## Overlocked (9. März 2009)

Dann schau nach^^ Es war iwas in 2007^^


----------



## exa (9. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 2003 jede PCGH bei mir zu hause im Keller liegen. Du brauchst mir nur die Ausgabe und die Seite zu nennen, dann schaue ich nach



ja wenn ich jetz die lust hätte selbst meine ausgaben seit 2003 durchzusuchen...


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

exa schrieb:


> ja wenn ich jetz die lust hätte selbst meine ausgaben seit 2003 durchzusuchen...



2003 gab es bloß leider noch keine Xonar 



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ja, du kannst uns das glauben. Die Prelude ist die mit am Abstand beste Soundkarte.



Das brauche ich nicht glauben, das weis ich


----------



## Overlocked (9. März 2009)

Dann könnten wir den Thread hier fast schließen^^


----------



## Kain_LaVey (9. März 2009)

moment ;P das ist mein thread ;P

Noch mal ne Frage:

Kann ich die Anlage eigentlich ohne weiteres an meinen Pc anschließen und hab voll Soroundklang, oder brauch ich dazu noch irgendwas? Bitte nicht auslachen, bin aber nicht so der Pro was Sound etc angeht. 

Bei meiner concept e magnum pe sind halt mehr ausgänge für pc. Und bei dem Columa 700 R ist nur ein PC Ausgang (s. Bilder -> "Technik").


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

Lautsprecher Teufel - Anschluss an eine Soundkarte

Edit: Wie es hier aussieht brauchst du zum Betrieb des Columa 700 doch einen AV-Receiver 



> CL 700 SW
> 
> *Im teilaktiven Columa 700 (ohne R = ohne Receiver) zum Anschluss an vorhandene AV-Receiver kommt  der CL 700 SW zum Zuge.*
> 
> ...


http://www.teufel.de/Heimkino/Columa-700.cfm?show=technik#tab


Jetzt musst du dir Gedanken darüber machen wie viel du für einen guten AV-Receiver ausgeben willst. Du kannst diesen dann analog oder digital anschließen, wobei ich dir letzteres empfehlen würde, wenn du eine DDL-fähige Soundkarte besitzt


----------



## Kain_LaVey (9. März 2009)

Sprich: Wenn ch das Columa 700 nehme brauch ich nen AV-Receiver, wenn ich das Columa 700 R nehme nicht, weil der integriert ist?

Die Prelude ist DDL-fähig nehme ich mal an (was auch immer das heißt^^) ;P


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Finde das Columa 700 R gerade nicht, habe nur das Columa 700 gefunden... 

Das "R" beim Columa 700 R könnte aber schön für einen vorhandenen Receiver/Verstärker stehen 

Edit: Habe das Columa 700 R gefunden und es besitzt einen integrierten AV-Receiver:



> CL 700/6 SW
> 
> Der CL 700/6 SWR beherbergt einen vollwertigen Mehrkanal-Receiver mit drei analogen und zwei digitalen Eingängen, Dolby Digital/dts-Decoder, Dolby Prologic-Schaltung, 300 Watt Ausgangsleitung, Fernbedienung und UKW/MW-Radio.<
> br> Sie können also Signalquellen wie DVD-Player/Rekorder, TV, Sat-Receiver, PC, MP3-Player, Spiele-Konsole und Videorekorder direkt anschließen. Ein separater Surround-Receiver ist somit überflüssig geworden. Alles läuft zentral über den Subwoofer - auch Stereoquellen tönen fortan im virtuellen Surroundsound. Bequem vom Sessel aus steuerbar, dabei sowohl akustisch und optisch ein Genuss.


http://www.teufel.de/Komplett-Systeme/Columa-700R.cfm?show=text#tab


----------



## xXenermaXx (9. März 2009)

heißt so viel wie Dobly Digital Live und kann somit 5.1 Stream eines PC's (also auch das was nich von einem Dolby Digital Film kommt ... z.B. bei Spielen usw.) über Digital Out ausgeben und du hast recht das 700 R braucht keinen weil er schon im Sub integriert  ist


----------



## Kain_LaVey (9. März 2009)

Dann werde ich mir also das Columna R zulegen.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind allerdings keine Kabel (außer die Lautsprecherkabel) dabei oder? Was muss ich mir dann noch zulegen damit ichs an meine Soundkarte anschließen kann?

Echt nett von euch das ihr mir helft^^ alleine wär ich aufgeschmissen ;P


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Es sieht jedoch auf dem ersten Blick danach aus, als wenn man für Mehrkanalsound beim Columa 700 die digitalen Eingänge benutzen muss. Was für eine Soundkarte hast du aktuell?


----------



## xXenermaXx (9. März 2009)

ansich brauchst du entweder ein optisch-digitales kabel oder ein koax-digital-kabel ... sind beides nur Beispiele ... kannst auch von nem anderen Hersteller kaufen 

Edit sry er hat Recht geht nicht analog! aber wenn die Soundkarte DDL oder DTS connect kann is das auch kein Problem


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass es anscheinend wie es aussieht keine Cinch Eingänge für 5.1 gibt:

Heimkino: Columa 700 R 5.1-System mit integriertem Receiver Lautsprecher Teufel

Da gibt es nur einen analogen Anschluss, der mit "PC" bezeichnet ist. Ich vermute mal dass das ein analoger Stereo-Eingang ist...


----------



## xXenermaXx (9. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es anscheinend wie es aussieht keine Cinch Eingänge für 5.1 gibt:
> 
> Heimkino: Columa 700 R 5.1-System mit integriertem Receiver Lautsprecher Teufel



is beim LT2 +R ja auch so hab ich glatt vergessen^^


----------



## Kain_LaVey (9. März 2009)

Die Auzen X-FI™ Prelude ist bereits unterwegs zu mir.

Irgendwie peil ich ich das grad garnicht^^

Subwoofer anschlüsse beim Columa 700 R: Shop bzw. Heimkino: Columa 700 R 5.1-System mit integriertem Receiver Lautsprecher Teufel

Wo die lautsprecher reinkommen ist klar. Wo findet jetzt die Verbindung von Subwoofer zu PC statt?

/edit:

hier is auch die Bedinugsanleitung. Seite 14 -> Anschlüsse http://daten.teufel.de/download/manual/ML_Columa700R_V11_WEB.pdf

so wie ich das da verstehe kann ich nur Stero auf pc haben?!


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Kain_LaVey schrieb:


> Die Auzen X-FI™ Prelude ist bereits unterwegs zu mir.



Hey, das ist gut, dann brachst du dir nur noch ein koaxiales Digitallabel kaufen, die Auzen X-FI™ Preludesollte auch DDL können 




Kain_LaVey schrieb:


> Subwoofer anschlüsse beim Columa 700 R: Shop bzw. Heimkino: Columa 700 R 5.1-System mit integriertem Receiver Lautsprecher Teufel
> 
> Wo die lautsprecher reinkommen ist klar. Wo findet jetzt die Verbindung von Subwoofer zu PC statt?



Schau mal auf Seite 11 der Bedienungsanleitung, dort benutzt du dann einfach Anschluss 3 



Kain_LaVey schrieb:


> /edit:
> 
> hier is auch die Bedinugsanleitung. Seite 14 -> Anschlüsse http://daten.teufel.de/download/manual/ML_Columa700R_V11_WEB.pdf
> 
> so wie ich das da verstehe kann ich nur Stero auf pc haben?!



Wenn du Anschluss 4 benutzt hast du nur Stereo. Du musst das Soundsystem also digital anschließen, dadurch umgehst du auch die schlechten OPAMPs aktueller Soundkarten. Ich habe das auch so, nur mit externem AV-Receiver von Onkyo, klingt besser als jede analoge Soundkarte die ich kenne


----------



## xXenermaXx (9. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei den stereo eingängen kann es auch sein das ein Upmix erfolgt.
bei den digital eingängen wird bei nicht vorhandenem (abgeschaltetem) ddl oder dts connect nur stereo ausgegeben ... außer du hast ein dd 5.1 film


----------



## Kain_LaVey (9. März 2009)

okay. Das kommt dann "wo" rein? 

Kannst du mir eins empfehlen?


----------



## DOTL (9. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich finde es leider nur immer wieder etwas traurig, dass man mit einigen Leuten hier im Forum offenbar nicht vernünftig diskutieren kann


 
Welche Art von Diskussion erhoffst du dir, in dem du andere Diskussionsteilnehmer provozierst und in großen Tönen von Fanboys sprichst und ihnen jenesgleichen unterstellst? Hast du dir dabei überlegt, dass jene Formulierungen bei deinem Gegenüber als (persönlichen) Angriff gewertet werden können?
Insofern, so hoffe ich eindringlich, dass du deinen Diskussionsstil anpasst und mehr Sorgfalt walten lässt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Welche Art von Diskussion erhoffst du dir, in dem du andere Diskussionsteilnehmer provozierst und in großen Tönen von Fanboys sprichst und ihnen jenesgleichen unterstellst?



Wo habe ich das denn getan, Ich kann mich an dergleichen nicht erinnern? 
Edit: Wenn du das hier meinst, das war nur spaßig und versöhnlich gemeint, was ich auch anhand des verwendeten Smileys kenntlich gemacht habe:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/45642-teufel-columa-700-r-beratung-3.html#post630147

 Ansonsten wurde Ich hier von einem anderem User als Fanboy beschimpft 



DOTL schrieb:


> Hast du dir dabei überlegt, dass jene Formulierungen bei deinem Gegenüber als (persönlichen) Angriff gewertet werden können?
> Insofern, so hoffe ich eindringlich, dass du deinen Diskussionsstil anpasst und mehr Sorgfalt walten lässt.



Ich werde in Zukunft noch etwas mehr darauf achten, versprochen 

Aber so etwas hier ist auch nicht gerade förderlich für eine gute Diskussion:



nfsgame schrieb:


> *Ne X-Fi als gut zu bezeichnen gehört verboten*  (ausser es ist ne Auzentech)!
> Wenn solltest du dir erstmal ne gute Soundkarte kaufen (zB ASUS Xonar). Devil96 hat da nen schönes Review geschrieben.





nfsgame schrieb:


> *Fanboyalarm!*(oder Dr. Cox!?)



Ich bin hier im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Usern jedenfalls nicht beleidigend geworden und habe hier nur objektiv Fakten vertreten. Denn ich kann das so nicht stehen lassen, wenn Produkt X oder Y schlechter geredet wird als es tatsächlich ist, das wirst du doch sicherlich verstehen können 




Kain_LaVey schrieb:


> okay. Das kommt dann "wo" rein?
> 
> Kannst du mir eins empfehlen?



Das ein Ende des Kabels kommt dann in den koaxialen Digitalausgang deiner Prelude und das andere Ende in den koaxialen Digitaleingang des Subwoofers


----------



## Kain_LaVey (9. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hey, das ist gut, dann brachst du dir nur noch ein koaxiales Digitallabel kaufen, die Auzen X-FI™ Preludesollte auch DDL können
> 
> Schau mal auf Seite 11 der Bedienungsanleitung, dort benutzt du dann einfach Anschluss 3



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe 

Hab gerade mal nach so Kabeln geguckt. Die unterscheiden sich im Preis teilweise ja extrem. 

Welches sollte ich am besten nehmen, und wo bestelen?^^


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Keine Ursache 

Wie viel Meter brauchst du denn?

Wenn 1,5m reichen sollten:

http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Digital-A...JDLU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1236615764&sr=8-2


----------



## Kain_LaVey (9. März 2009)

ich denke maximal 2 bis 3


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Das müsste dann reichen:

Hama Verbindungskabel Cinch Stecker, digital, 5 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Dann bestellst du noch eine CD oder DVD direkt bei Amazon und dann ist der Versand auch kostenlos


----------



## xXenermaXx (9. März 2009)

Man muss dir auch zugute halten, dass du einer der wenigen bist der den thread hier wirklich voran gebracht hat (was nicht heißen soll das die anderen hier nicht auch vernünftige Argumente/Aussagen dargeboten haben)... außerdem ist klang immernoch subjektiv zu bewerten  einer steht auf mehr bass der andere mag mehr höhen wieder einer mag es lieber hallig usw.


----------



## exa (9. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich bin hier im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Usern jedenfalls nicht beleidigend geworden und habe hier nur objektiv Fakten vertreten. Denn ich kann das so nicht stehen lassen, wenn Produkt X oder Y schlechter geredet wird als es tatsächlich ist, das wirst du doch sicherlich verstehen können



dann wirst du sicherlich verstehen können, das andere hier es auch nicht so stehen lassen können, wenn du xonars als besseren onboard sound dastehen lässt...


----------



## Overlocked (9. März 2009)

@ Cox Wir hatten hier die Sache mindestens schon 3 Mal und es ist nichts Neues dabei rausgekommen. Das alles war es nicht wert.

Und zu Thema:

Nein du brauchst keinen A/V Receiver beim 700 R. Kabel findest du hier: LINK / LINK


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Du hast recht belassen wir es besser dabei, es führt einfach zu nichts, jeder hat unterschiedliche Ansichten. Man sollte jedoch weder die Xonar noch die X-Fi schlechter reden als sie sind und objektiv bei den Tatsachen bleiben


----------



## Kain_LaVey (9. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das müsste dann reichen:
> 
> Hama Verbindungskabel Cinch Stecker, digital, 5 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Dann bestellst du noch eine CD oder DVD direkt bei Amazon und dann ist der Versand auch kostenlos




Ich danke dir vielmals! 

Sobald die Anlage da ist mach ich auch einen kleinen Amaturtestbericht mit vielen Bildern wenn ihr wollt ;P


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Klar, mach das mal, da bin ich echt drauf gespannt 

Wäre schön, wenn du dann noch einmal hier den Link des Threads posten könntest


----------



## Overlocked (9. März 2009)

Auf jeden Fall wollen wir Bilder.


----------



## DOTL (10. März 2009)

Stimmt, das Fanboy-Posting in großen Lettern kam nicht von dir sondern von nfsgame. Das habe ich leider übersehen. Sorry hierfür.
Insofern kannst du diesen Teil meines Hinweises vergessen, der restliche Teil hinsichtlich der Sorgfalt bleibt im Generellen bestehen 

Allerdings sollte das auch für alle gelten. Eine Diskussion ergibt nur einen Sinn, wenn sich alle Diskussionsteilnehmer auch an die jeweiligen Regeln halten. Das heißt, man sollte sein Gegenüber respektieren, seine Meinung anerkennen und respektieren und das auch in dem Fall, wenn man sie nicht unmittelbar nachvollziehen oder man sich dieser anschließen kann. Damit aber eine solche Diskussion auch möglich ist, sollten auch nachvollziehbare und möglichst stichhaltige Argumente genannt werden. In vielen Diskussionen sind mir schon Aneinanderreihungen von plumpen Thesen und Ausführungen ausgefallen. Sowas sollte im Allgmeinen nicht der Fall sein. Deshalb, passt auf, dass eure Beiträge unmissverständlich und schlüssig ausfallen, dann passieren auch keine weiteren Missverständnisse und/oder Ärgernisse.

Insofern bitte ich euch hier wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen und weitere off-topic Ausschweifungen zu vermeiden.
Solltet ihr eine Frage/Anregung haben, so könnt ihr mich gerne per privater Nachricht anschreiben.


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. März 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Fanboy-Posting in großen Lettern kam nicht von dir sondern von nfsgame. Das habe ich leider übersehen. Sorry hierfür.



Keine Problem, wir sind schließlich alle nur Menschen und machen alle mal Fehler 



DOTL schrieb:


> Insofern kannst du diesen Teil meines Hinweises vergessen, der restliche Teil hinsichtlich der Sorgfalt bleibt im Generellen bestehen



Normalerweise bin ich auch kein Mensch, der sich bei Diskussionen emotional in etwas hineinsteigert, wie du sicherlich an meinen bisherigen Postings sehen kannst. Aber wenn über irgendjemanden oder über irgendetwas grundlos abgeläster/hergezogen wird, dann neige ich leider  dazu etwas emotionaler zu reagieren, da ich Ungerechtigkeiten jeglicher Art absolut verurteile. Besonders dann, wenn es sich um Rufmord oder üble Nachrede handelt. Egal ob dies gegen eine Person/User, einen Hersteller oder ein Produkt gerichtet ist.

Ich werde aber in Zukunft etwas mehr darauf achten Emotionen jeglicher Art hier im Forum, wenn es sich nicht um Spaß handeln sollte zu unterlassen


----------



## Overlocked (10. März 2009)

Endlich btt:

Hast du das Columa R schon bestellt? Wann wird es geliefert?


----------



## Kain_LaVey (10. März 2009)

jo is bestellt. Ich denke diese Woche wirds kommen


----------



## Overlocked (10. März 2009)

Super. Unbedingt GUTE Bilder 
Ist die Prelude schon da?


----------



## Kain_LaVey (11. März 2009)

ist ebenfals unterwegs


----------



## Overlocked (11. März 2009)

Bis Freitag sind die Sachen da Über den Testbericht brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Schreib einfach wie du meinst oder orientiere dich an Berichte von anderen Usern


----------



## Kain_LaVey (11. März 2009)

der test wird allerdings noch warten müssen bis mein neuer PC hier ist. Habe keinen nerv dass dann noch alles auf dem "alten" System einzurichten ;P

Aber der wird morgen zusammengebaut (atelco) und müsste dann auch spätestens Montag hier sein ... hoffe ich mal XD


----------



## Overlocked (12. März 2009)

Dann gibts ja übers Wochenende viel zu tun


----------



## Kain_LaVey (12. März 2009)

aber hallo: neuer pc, neuer monitor, neue maus, neue tastertur, neue soundanlage. Das komplette Paket quasie ;P


----------



## Overlocked (12. März 2009)

Adrenalin pur

Was mich wundert, dass Teufel das Columa R nur in einer Farbe anbietet...


----------



## Kain_LaVey (12. März 2009)

ich hätte eh schwarz genommen ;P


----------



## Kain_LaVey (12. März 2009)

Sooo, Pc, Monitor, Tastertur, Soundkarte, Kabel, Maus, Headset sind heute gekommen in einer Riesenlieferung. Der arme UPS mann^^ Ich wohn im dritten Stock im Altbau^^ (hab ihm aber ne cola angeboten!).

Und die Anlage ist heute losgeschickt wurden. Könnte schon morgen kommen 


kurze Frage: Bei der Soundkarte steck ich das koaxiales Digitallabel dann in Out, oder? (blöde frage^^)


----------



## Dr. Cox (12. März 2009)

Kain_LaVey schrieb:


> kurze Frage: Bei der Soundkarte steck ich das koaxiales Digitallabel dann in Out, oder? (blöde frage^^)



Du musst es in den Ausgang (Out) stecken


----------



## Kain_LaVey (12. März 2009)

klingt logisch ;P danke^^


----------

